# Some Sockeye today



## richtee (Jul 15, 2008)

'Tis the season! A customer of mine supplied these nice fresh wild caught Sockeye fillets for the Mad Hunky treatment. I get to keep one  :{)

Will update as progress is made.

Here they are now, "pellicle-izing"  They are cured with Morton's TQ for 12 hours, and dusted with CBP and onion powder.
As usual, click on pic for better/bigger image.


----------



## twistertail (Jul 15, 2008)

man I bet those will be great.  Were they cought in Michigan?  I've been salmon fishing up there many times but have never seen sockeye.


----------



## bassman (Jul 15, 2008)

Lookin' good, Rich!  Did you rinse/soak off some of the TQ or leave it straight? I haven't tried the TQ on fish.


----------



## ck311 (Jul 15, 2008)

Looks good rich, I'll have to get some pointers from you on salmon smoke. I will be going on a salmon fishing trip this year and I want to try smoking whatever I catch.


----------



## richtee (Jul 15, 2008)

No problem. They are sitting in apple smoke now, right around 190Â°. Just brushed them with a weak brown sugar/lemon juice/water mop.


----------



## dennisdocb (Jul 15, 2008)

Lookinf good Rich..Love smoked salmon


----------



## erain (Jul 15, 2008)

salmon and brwn sugar . mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!! it gonna be great!!!


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 15, 2008)

Looks like a great start and I'll be waiting for the great finish


----------



## capt dan (Jul 15, 2008)

Lookin good there buddy.  Lookin forward to the finish!


Twistertail, we don't have Sockeyes in Michigan. I wish we did !


----------



## twistertail (Jul 15, 2008)

Didnt think you had them up there.  I've caught kings, coho and even a few pinks up there.  Do sockeye taste better than the others?  Lake trout is my favorite, they are awsome smoked or fresh.


----------



## flyin'illini (Jul 15, 2008)

How'd they turn out?  Looks great so far.  Another for the 'list'.


----------



## richtee (Jul 15, 2008)

Well, they be done, and darn good!  Annoying protien build-up on the surface, I left them alone in the smoker for a couple hours and din't mop like I should have, which removes this. Ah well, no effect on flavor. Sockeye is the BEST there is in Salmon!


----------



## richtee (Jul 15, 2008)

No, these were bought from a store, fresh wild caught. My bet is Alaska or somewhere way N of here..


----------



## davenh (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice looking fish, love smoked salmon 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## abelman (Jul 15, 2008)

I am drooling. I have a buddy who is headed up to Alaska later this summer and is going to send me some silvers. Can't wait to smoke them up. 

As for the protein deal, as far as I'm concerend, it's how things taste, looking good is just a bonus. Nice job


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (Jul 15, 2008)

If those taste as good as they look, they're gone by now. Great job Rich.


----------



## salmonclubber (Jul 15, 2008)

looks great rich

sockeye are the best eating salmon there is we catch a few here in washington looks like you did a great job of smoking them


----------



## ronp (Jul 15, 2008)

nice Ritch.


----------



## cconk454 (Jul 15, 2008)

If any of you guys can get your hands on the Chum Salmon, get it and smoke that up. It has a higher oil content than sokeyes, and in my opinion, smoke up real nice


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jul 16, 2008)

Another great job by the Hunky. Send some over here.


----------



## richtee (Jul 16, 2008)

Good stuff, Huey. Just wish I'd have hung around and mopped. Ah well...'Twas a service call. I HATE it when folks interrupt my smoking to make money  ;{)


----------



## waysideranch (Jul 16, 2008)

Hunky Mania.


----------



## the_selling_blues_man (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey Richtee .............

I usually grill my salmon and have yet to try smoking them.  How long did it take for them to finish?  What type of wood did you use?

I got plenty of king salmon from Lake Michigan in the deep freeze and I am looking forward to trying it.


----------

